# Don't use1850 & 1890 if you wish to keep your caller ID private. Overrides settings!



## Moral Ethos (22 May 2010)

Never call these numbers if you wish to keep your caller ID private. These numbers allow the companies to see your caller ID regardless of your individual settings.

If you need to withhold your number ring the standard numbers instead.


----------



## Tinker Bell (22 May 2010)

Well done, ME.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 May 2010)

These Lo Call numbers really, really bug me too

For Social Welfare ring their head office at 01-7043000 to be connected to Sligo, Longford etc


----------



## ajapale (23 May 2010)

Thread split.

Thanks for the heads up ME.

aj
mod


----------



## niceoneted (23 May 2010)

That it a great to know. I have a private no and didn't realise that they could see it,


----------



## Moral Ethos (23 May 2010)

The main point I am making is that whilst 1800 numbers may be free to call, the company is getting valuable information about the caller which they may wish to withhold from the company being called.


----------



## z107 (23 May 2010)

How do you set it up so that you can see caller IDs?
I've just tried this with our freephone number (1800), and my mobile. It says 'Private caller' for the caller ID.


----------



## Moral Ethos (23 May 2010)

From what I have been told the caller ID is on the bill of the company.


----------



## z107 (23 May 2010)

I've just checked a few of our bills, but we don't have it itemised, just call summary.

What you suggest is very interesting. We are paying for all of these calls so it does make sense that we should know where the calls are coming from.

I can't prove or disprove it unless I see an itemised bill though.


----------



## Hillsalt (23 May 2010)

When dialling from a landline, prefix *141* before the number you are calling. This hides your information. Thus, for example, to call 087 1234567 from a landline, you  dial 171 087 123456.  Try phoning your mobile from your landline using this method.



*** It definitely works from Eircom landlines; I have no idea whatsoever if it works from other providers landlines.*****

*EDITED*


----------



## pansyflower (23 May 2010)

Erm..... try 141.


----------



## Moral Ethos (23 May 2010)

It is 141 not 171. 

But the point is that 141 does not work with 1800, 1850, 1890 or 0818 numbers.


----------



## allthedoyles (23 May 2010)

Before you ring an 1890 number - look here first :

http://www.saynoto1890.com/a-to-z/


----------



## Hillsalt (24 May 2010)

pansyflower said:


> Erm..... try 141.



Whoops. Thanks pansyflower


----------



## Bill Struth (25 May 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> Before you ring an 1890 number - look here first :
> 
> http://www.saynoto1890.com/a-to-z/


 That's very handy, cheers!


----------



## Complainer (25 May 2010)

I guess that service providers get a list of incoming numbers as part of their bill to allow them to verify the bill itself. I wonder if this is compliant with Data Protection law? Would anyone who has good knowledge and understanding of this issue care to raise it with the Data Protection Commissioner?

Certainly, if they were to use the numbers on the incoming calls for any other purpose (e.g. to call you back), they would be breaking the law.


----------



## Moral Ethos (3 Jun 2010)

Well I have now confirmed at MBNA are harvesting numbers. They rang today on a number I have never given them. I did call them from a totally unconnected mobile a few months ago. They could not have obtained the number by any other means.


----------

